# Where to find CID, RID and TRN?



## vlad_kaz (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I am going to apply for a visa subclass 143 for my parents and the forms 956 and 956A require the following:

home affairs client ID
Department of Home Affairs Request ID number (RID)
Department of Home Affairs Transaction reference number (TRN)

I have no idea what they mean and how I could obtain them. My parents have had subclass 600 visas before but nowhere could I find such information.

I would really truly appreciate your help.
Thank you,
Vlad


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

May I suggest that you consult one of the registered migration agents who posts on this forum?


----------



## TomAndJerry (Jun 17, 2020)

vlad_kaz said:


> Department of Home Affairs Transaction reference number (TRN)


Well if you mean the reference number for the main application, you find it by logging into online.immi website, clicking the current relevant ongoing application and it will be listed right there as "Reference Number"


----------



## vlad_kaz (Nov 8, 2014)

wrussell said:


> May I suggest that you consult one of the registered migration agents who posts on this forum?


Thank you so much Russell! I will definitely make a few calls this Monday.


----------



## vlad_kaz (Nov 8, 2014)

TomAndJerry said:


> Well if you mean the reference number for the main application, you find it by logging into online.immi website, clicking the current relevant ongoing application and it will be listed right there as "Reference Number"


Thank you for your response. My application will be on paper and it is not lodged yet. But I have got my response.


----------



## ssx0001 (Apr 4, 2021)

vlad_kaz said:


> Thank you for your response. My application will be on paper and it is not lodged yet. But I have got my response.


Hi, I'm running into the same issue. Would you mind sharing how to fill these fields? or should we fill them at all? Thank you.


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

ssx0001 said:


> Hi, I'm running into the same issue. Would you mind sharing how to fill these fields? or should we fill them at all? Thank you.


The forms ask for these numbers ‘if known’ ... if you don’t know them (or they don’t yet exist for a new paper application) then leave it blank.


----------



## Debz (Jan 11, 2022)

wrussell said:


> May I suggest that you consult one of the registered migration agents who posts on this forum?


Hi I am try bing to help my mother in law fill out the Exemption Forms for Australia and keep getting stuck on the CID/TRN/VGN - we don't have a VGN number as we applied for a Visa through Ausvisa not immi. Can anyone help - Ive tried putting in the CID on its own and the TRN on its own and both together and it doesnt let me go any further


----------



## Debz (Jan 11, 2022)

TomAndJerry said:


> Well if you mean the reference number for the main application, you find it by logging into online.immi website, clicking the current relevant ongoing application and it will be listed right there as "Reference Number"


Hi I am try bing to help my mother in law fill out the Exemption Forms for Australia and keep getting stuck on the CID/TRN/VGN - we don't have a VGN number as we applied for a Visa through Ausvisa not immi. Can anyone help - Ive tried putting in the CID on its own and the TRN on its own and both together and it doesnt let me go any further


----------



## Debz (Jan 11, 2022)

wrussell said:


> May I suggest that you consult one of the registered migration agents who posts on this forum?


Who are ?


----------



## Aussie83 (Oct 15, 2015)

Debz said:


> Hi I am try bing to help my mother in law fill out the Exemption Forms for Australia and keep getting stuck on the CID/TRN/VGN - we don't have a VGN number as we applied for a Visa through Ausvisa not immi. Can anyone help - Ive tried putting in the CID on its own and the TRN on its own and both together and it doesnt let me go any further


The agents who lodged your visa will have all that detail, why not ask them?


----------



## Debz (Jan 11, 2022)

Aussie83 said:


> The agents who lodged your visa will have all that detail, why not ask them?


The agents only booked the flights. We independently applied for visa through Ausvisa not immi. We haven’t got the visa yet so I’m assuming that the vgn is the visa reference but Ausvisa haven’t got this reference. They only have cin and trn not vgn. It’s driving us mad as there’s no one to help


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

VGN is Visa Grant Number
If you haven't been granted the visa you won't have that number yet


----------



## jktraveller (11 mo ago)

vlad_kaz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am going to apply for a visa subclass 143 for my parents and the forms 956 and 956A require the following:
> 
> ...


I am so glad I am not the only one baffled by acronyms. What do they mean? I already have a Visa 651 and now need the Exemption Form but have come to a full stop with these. Thank you


----------



## paulhand (Apr 15, 2017)

TRN is the reference number from your visa application. It’s the 10 digit alphanumeric one which will start with EG….


----------



## jktraveller (11 mo ago)

I have a Visa Grant number on my actual Visa; but with no letters and has 13 numbers! I have been trying to get into the Aus website to retrieve my Visa application with any other number but although it has allowed me to change my password and get onto the website, there is no facility to access my account. As I was not allowed to board my flight last week because I had omitted a required document, I am extremely anxious to get it right this time and seem to be blocked at every turn!


----------



## Irtiza12 (11 mo ago)

Please anyone help me about, what is application ID (RID) on visa grant letter,
Is it visa grant number or application ID number. please hurry reply me if anyone knows.


----------

